# Necesito circuito de ampli para Bajo



## NigroLaN (Dic 22, 2005)

Buenas, soy nuevo en el foro y necesito un circuito de amplificador para un Bajo Pasivo, de porlomenos 10 watts. El tema es que yo no se casi nada de electronica asi que si es facil mucho mejor para mi, y necesitaria que me hagan el Circuito impreso osea, listo como para pasarlo a la plaqueta e instalar los componentes porque no se nada. gracias por todo.


----------



## JR (Dic 22, 2005)

date una vueltesita por aki, pero tendras q poner de tu parte para hacerlo
http://www.pablin.com.ar/main.htm


----------

